
Get Up to $7500 in AWS Credit with Product Hunt Ship Subscription - dclaysmith
https://www.producthunt.com/ship/aws
======
stantyan
They have hidden important info about the validity of the AWS credits. So it
could be many years or it could be just 1 year, as long as you're subscribed
to Product Hunt's Ship.

~~~
anteater_alex
I'm interested in knowing more about details - where you able to locate them?

~~~
stantyan
Hi, it was just a comment from @jakecrump representing Product Hunt's
Community Team, he confirmed they are valid only for 1 year after activation:
[https://cards.producthunt.com/cards/comments/589842](https://cards.producthunt.com/cards/comments/589842)

------
8611m
Just to add. $7,500 in AWS credits is for the Super Pro plan ( $199 / month
paid for year)

$5,000 in AWS credits is for the Pro plan ( $59 / month paid for year)

$0 in AWS credits is for the Basic plan ( $0 / month)

